# â¥-Nibbles' News-â¥



## Becca (Feb 20, 2008)

1.
(Nibbles' point of view)
_My water bottle was frozen this morning for the 4th time - boohoo - i didn't have to wait long though becuase bex can as soon as she could to unfreeze it - then she gave me my breaky! YumYum
I also found some toast in my hutch - to warm up my tummy- i love toast!!!

---Later---

I can't wait till dinner, today is lettuce day!!!
Yum yum 
Oh No time for a brush - maybe if i wiggle and grunt she'll give up,
After a lot of wiggling and grunting (and a bit more wiggling) she gave up,

*(Bex' point of view)
Today nibbles' bottle was frozen again, I am not sure what time in the morning it freezes but I hope he doesn't get to thirsty!
It doesn't take me long to unfreeze it but Nibs had a good long drink when i fixed it back to his hutch.
I made him so warm toast (which he adores) to warm up his belly.

---Later---
Today i gave him lettuce and the dreaded brush - which he really hates - but becasue he is so old - the fur on his back is all matted and i am trying to sort it out ( it is where he can't reach when he licks himslef)
He grunts at me like a pig and trys to get away - so i gave up!! It's like trying to have a battle with well -----a giant rabbit!!!!!!!!!
:duel
*_


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Nibbles. 

First off, I really don't think you should be giving your rabbit some toast. Since it's cold out, the best thing for a rabbit is to give him black sunflower seeds to warm him up.

How old is Nibbles anyways? Do you know?

And I don't think mats are an age thing.My Macey has some too, I need to get out close to her tail. Goodluck on getting those out! Why don't you try rabbit Nibbles in a towel to calm him down? Or give him his lettuce while you brush him to keep his mind off it. But I know how it is, my Macey doesn't like to be brushed either. We definately get some good battle marks.

Goodluck! Nice to meet you Nibbles!


----------



## polly (Feb 20, 2008)

hey nibbles hope to see pictures soon 

i don't know where you live but you can get snugglesafe water bottle covers over here and it would stop the bottle freezing


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2008)

okay thnx


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2008)

what does toast do to rabbits.
oh god its not going to hurt him is it?????
I think Nibbles is either 8 or 9 somewhere around that age.


----------



## polly (Feb 20, 2008)

He is a good age i have heard of a rabbit over here that lived till it was 17 :shock:when i posted in your other one i gave a low average but thats what you tend to see in the books over here!!

Do you know what breed he is?

And no toast is ok in small doses (as long as its not covered in jam and butter and stuff lol) If you have had him that long and have given him toast before i thinks its safei wouldnt stress it one of mine ate a bit of onion Bhaji with chilli sauce on it the other night. ( no side effects thankfully he also likes dog biscuits!!)

If you are in the uk though get yourself to pets at home and you will get a snugglesafe cover for your water bottle in there i think. It will stop you having to worry as its pretty important Nibbles has fresh water at all times


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2008)

i am going to watch the brit awards now i will get any more messages tomorrow!!
Bye ppl thnx for your help today.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the way you do your blog in both points of view...hilarious!

Peg


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2008)

Thought I would do it in both points if view to make it funny!!
Bex
xx


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2008)

_Hello, Nibbles here!
Do you like that picture of me?
I think I look very handsome!
It is quite cold outside still - I wonder when I can lay in the sun again?
I got a really good brush this morning and I actually stayed still for a change which Bex was pleased with she gave me a kiss!
No toast this morning - apparently i'm not meant to have it so Bex has stopped given it to me.
Oh well - I will still get my refreshing greens!


*Hi, Bex speaking!
I hope you like the picture of Nibbles - i was so happy this morning he didn't wiggle at all when i was brushing him - I think he finally understands - his back looks a bit better. 
I don't know why because i have only been brushing him.
Thank you XxMontanaxX for telling me not to give him toast i hope it won't hurt him but i won't give him anymore!
*_


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi its Bex
This is my site - go on it if you can be bothered LOL
(By the way my nickname is Fizz)
www.Wemzi-Gracia-Fizz.piczo.com


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2008)

_Hi Nibs here, i didn't do much today - i think Bex is worried about me i wonder what is wrong with me?_



*Hi it's me *

*Nibbles seemed a bit off today - he hardly drank any of his water (he always drinks it all) and he left food (which he never does cuz he is a greedy lil piggy)*

*I am a bit worried but i am sure he will be fine:nerves1*


----------



## trailsend (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bex & Nibbles! Cute blog. Keep an eye on Nibbles - but it's not completely strange for them to have an "off" day, but make sure to watch in case it is a symptom of something else.


----------



## Becca (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay 

I will calm down a bit then!!

Thank you

xxxxx


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

_Hello everybody Nibbles here!!
Sorry I haven't written on here for a while - I have been to busy chewing on my new block of wood shaped like broccoli (it feels very nice on my teeth)
Today I had a burst of energy and me and bex played for ages - it was so fun she was tickling me and hugging me and we were having a great time. I also got a juicy carrot - it was very big and very tasty!!
I hear there is going to be two new rabbits for me to look after I will be there sort of Dad or Granddad!!
I will protect them from any bad things that come into the garden!!
I have a true story to tell you all reading this!

When I was first brought to my new home - I was allowed to run free in the garden but then silly next door got a new fence with holes in and I would escape so I got a *Big* run to play in,
But there was this cat that lived a few doors up that always used to come into our garden - but usually I could get away because I could hide under the shed but today I only had an open cage to hide in (the cage was stuck on my run) 
I didn't know what to do but I thought maybe if I stand up for myself it will go away so I just plonked my botty down and started munching on the grass in front of me.
The cat came closer - but when I got up it ran off, I had done it I was overjoyed I had just scared off a cat. Of course Rebecca didn't know there was a cat until after because she looked out the window just as I had got up and the cat ran off.
Now that was a day I would never forget!

I can't wait to meet the new buns - and my birthday is coming up - I always get something yummy to eat and play with I can't wait!!
Lots of bunny kisses
Nibbles
xxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

_Okay - I am going to go to sleep now becca will still be on here though._

_Night Night!_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hee Hee, this blog is cute! Now, where are the pics of Nibs?:waiting:


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2008)

I am just about to go and take some - right now!!!
I will post them in a while.


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2008)

_One cold day Nibbles was relaxing in his cage when all of a sudden




Wait I think I here somthing?!?!?!?!




Hmm.... I think it might be......



 MUMMY




Hi Mum pleased to see me??




Give me a stroke then!!!!!




Okay Okay, I am going to have a rest now - Thats to much excitement for somebody my age!!

_*I just had to make these pics into a story - I couldn't resist!*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww poor tired Nibbles.

He's so cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pics! Nibbles doesn't much like being disturbed from his beauty sleep, does he. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Nibbles is really cute!


----------



## Becca (Feb 29, 2008)

*I know bless his heart - he's like my grandad now he sleeps alot!!

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Nibbles doesn't much like being disturbed from his beauty sleep, does he. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2008)

*I have just cleaned out Nibbles' hutch - I quite enjoy doing it actually!!*


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2008)

I love Nibbles news... :inlove:

Very entertaining!! 



sas opcorn2


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *I have just cleaned out Nibbles' hutch - I quite enjoy doing it actually!!*


Come clean ours.


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe - it's great

Nibbles is such a good boy he stays in the cage while i clean it out - when i am cleaning out the main bit he stays in the other bit and vice versa !!!!!

(if thts the right word too use (vice versa))

But obvisouly when i am using cleanin things (spray that can be harmfull) i take him out so he doesn't breath it in!


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=3FgteLS721A]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3FgteLS721A[/ame]



At one point you can see how big he is when i pick him up - but he hates being picked up and it makes me look really mean in the picture!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2008)

Nibbles is adorable. If I were you I would bring him into your house and have him as a House Bunny.

Susan


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

Cute video of Nibbles! He is such a cutie.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2008)

Great job with the vid, you are quite talented! Thanks for sharing, that was so nice to watch and I love the song too.


----------



## Becca (Mar 3, 2008)

Thnx everybody :biggrin2:
I think there is another one of him and me on there not pictures an actual moving video not sure how to find it though!


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww how cute! 

PS. Im gonna move this to Bunny Blogs :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

I think Nibbles is liking the warmer weather that is on its way - at the moment he is sunbathing!


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

I put a cover over nibbles becuase I didn't realise tht last night all the rain blew into his cage OMG i know - it has never EVER done that before it was all sodden. Bless his heart i feel a bit guilty becuase it could of happened at like midnight and he had to put up with it all night.
:foreheadsmack::headsmack


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I shall go over some of the funny and crazy times in Nibbles' life while he is staring admiringly at me through the window!
It all started when I was about 5 or 6..................
_I had wanted a rabbit for ages and was really sad (becuase thats how 6 year olds get) when my parents consisted on saying No all the time.
But on Saturday afternnoon in one of the school holidays (can't remember which one) my mum said we were going out, I had noticed my dad had been buying wood and spent alot of time in the workshop lately. Then I had a thought - I said "Are we going to get a rabbit?"
And my mum smiled and said "YES"
I was overjoyed all my asking and pleading had finally paid off. My dad bought the cage he had been working on out into the garden into a place sheltered from the wind and rain and I knew it was true!
Later on.........................
We were at the place where we were getting him from -- I orignally wanted one of the grey ones but my mum said
"No, they will grow too big!" So we couldn't have one of them which I understood. So we got a brown one instead. little did me or my mum know that the brown coloured one would grow into what I call today
"Sir Nibbles - Chinchilla Gigantica"
On the way home................
On the way back to our house I had Nibbles in a box on my lap and whenever we went round a roundabout I could hear him sliding around in the box and couldn't stop laughing - I was trying to keep the box straight but it was too hard!

One holiday.............
When we were going on holiday to a holiday camp Nibbles had to go to my nans - and when we got out the car he peed on me - Not nice for me but it's all part of the rabbit experience.

Summer Holidays.................
I am sure when you were all little kids you had some sort of tent to play in or a blanket made to be a tent or somthing like that - well I had a really nice colourfull one and it was really funt o play in.
Before the neighbours got a newf ence we had let Nibbles run around the garden in the sunshine and binky however and whenever he wanted but one day when we had the tent out Nibbles got in it and went to the loo in it!
It was very funny!
My nanna had to help us clean it and we weren't allowed to go in it for the rest of the day.


_Now I am trying to think of some other memories If i think of anymore I will surely post them on his blog.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

Great idea writing down some of your Nibbles memories! Enjoyed reading them. Nibbles is a special bunny.


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2008)

_A poem - by Nibbles
As I look out from my hutch
I see the birds flying freely
I see the bugs scuttling far away
I see Rebecca coming out to play

As I look out from my hutch
I see through the window
I see my family eating dinner
I see my family watching telly

As I look out of my brown eyes
I see I am loved
I see I am cared for
I see that I matter

When rebecca looks down on me
I see she cares
I see she will love me 
For ever and ever

_*Okay Rebecca here I made that poem up on the spot it isn;t tht good but i love writing and making up things heehee*


----------



## trailsend (Mar 13, 2008)

that's a really nice poem


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2008)

[align=center]Thank you
[/align][align=center]xxxxxx
[/align]


----------



## Ivory (Mar 13, 2008)

Hehe this is one of my favorite blogs. I love Nibbles, he's such a pretty rabbit.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2008)

Heyyah again everybody-I just wrote in Dippy and Fluffball's blog now I am writing here!

I am a bit worried becuase Nibbles' cage is at the back of our garden and behind there is a massive rottweiler and yesterday he was right behind the wall behind Nib's cage and he was on his back legs standing up tall I think it is secure that he can't get in but i don;t him to be able to knock the cage over or somthing, Nibbles' either didn't know he was there or he didn't care becuase he didn't show any signs of being scraed or that he could hear anything but i am going to keep an eye on it,


----------



## Becca (Mar 31, 2008)

It's my birthday tomorrow WOOHOO I will be 9

Tonight I had a special birthday tea 
From Nibbles


----------



## Becca (Apr 13, 2008)

Nibbles escaped today!!

Luckily he is quite old and hasnt got much run left in him so he just sat there eating grass while i was able to coax him back into his cage.

What had happened was i was up late this morning and dad put him in the run for me but the run was broken and dad forgot to block it off so we eating our sunday dinner and dad suddenly said

Nibbles has got out

But he is fine!!

I think he had too much excitement!!


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Apr 13, 2008)

What a cute blog!

I read about your baby lionheads, too, congrats. And on turning 9, too. Double Digits next year! I remember being excited about that.... But I have a question, if you got Nibbles when you were six, and you've just turned nine, doesn't that mean that NIbbles is only three? That's not old at all!


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2008)

Nooooo
I'm nearly 13
Nibbles is 9
LOL
Nibbles is old he is 9 years
I am 12 - 13 on 21st June

xxx


----------



## Becca (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are Nibbles latest pics..





"Hello friends, nice to see you again, How have you been?"




"Let me settle down and tell you a story"




"Mummy was babysitting her sisters "tamagotchi" so i decided to check it out!"


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

[align=center]





â¥-Nibbles News-â¥

 Hello everybody, I have gone rather picture mad 
 during the last couple of days.

 But I think Nibbles is a bit camera shy!!

 Anyway here are the latest pics - taken 
 well .. yesterday!







 Aww Mu-um :X 







 What do you want now?







 Maybe I could have a little stroke
 maybe behind the ears?? :biggrin2:







 Bye for now everyone,

 Hugs and Kisses





[/align]


----------

